# Schmatzen im Schilf



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

War gestern abend zum Aale angeln. Leider nur ein Schnürsenkel.
Was mich aber genervt / verwundert hat, war das ewige Schmatzen und Rascheln an den Schilfhalmen, teilweise direkt vor meinen Füssen in max 20cm tiefem Wasser.
Welcher Flossenträger hat sich da besackt? Karpfen, Schleien, Aale...?;+

Jegliche versuche meinen Köder (Dendrobenas) im Schilf zu platzieren verliefen eher "unbefriedigend"#t
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Köder direkt im Schilf anzubieten ohne gleich nen halben Urwald zu haken?|kopfkrat


----------



## Naglfar (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

hehe...sowas ähnliches hatte ich vor paar wochen auch. bei mir wars aber am abend und es war noch hell.
....war kein fisch....eine bisamratte (glaube ich), schwamm dann gemütlich aus dem schilf und auf die andere seite.....

vielleicht war das bei dir auch so ein nager.

gruß,
naglfar


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Ja, oder es war dein Zielfisch.

Frösche haben gelaicht. Aale lieben Froschleich und schmatzen das Laichgras richtig ab. Das schlimme daran, es sind meistens die richtig Großen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Das sind AALE!!!! Wenn Du bei Dunkelheit dieses Schmatzen hörst, dann weißt Du, dass die Aale aktiv werden. Ich hatte einige Nächte, wo es sehr gut gerappelt hat. Ich habe dann die Posen an die Schilfkanten gesetzt und dort gefangen. Die letzten 2 Male, wo ich auf Aal war, hatte ich jedoch kein Erfolg. Es klappt halt nicht immer. 

Herausgefunden habe ich das ganze (wegen dem Schmatzen), als ich ein paar Aale im Eimer hatte. Irgendwann kamen diese Geräusche aus dem Eimer. Recherchen im www brachten mir dann die Lösung. Aale speichern Wasser in ihren Kiemen oder vielleicht besser gesagt in Taschen. Darum können sie auch länger an Land bleiben, wenn sie auf Wanderschaft sind oder ähnliches! Das Wasser in den Kiemen soll dann diese Schmatzgeräusche verursachen.......

Ebenfalls kommt das Geräusch, wenn sie dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche ziehen, z.B. bei der Futteraufnahme im Schilf oder Flachwasserzonen. Sie holen sich den Laich der Fische und Frösche....... Musst mal mit ner hellen Taschenlampe an die Stellen leuchten, wo das Schmatzen herkam. Ja ich weiß..... Die Fischen verschrecken, aber wenns eh nicht läuft macht es mal.....Ich hab mich manchesmal erschrocken, als ich ein paar Brummer gesehen hab, die ich nicht fangen konnte!!! :r:r:r


----------



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Nee die hätt ich gesehen, es war ja auch noch hell (Dämmerung).


----------



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Danke Dennis!#6
Ich hatte den Köder auch so nah wie möglich ans Schilf rangelegt. Brachte nur irgendwie nix....


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Nee die hättest Du ebend nicht gesehen....... :q Die siehst Du nicht, wenns hell ist. Aber glaub ruhig, dass es Aale sind :m:q.


----------



## Freizeitfischer (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Ans Ende der Hauptschnur ein kleines Birnenblei befestigen. In die Hauptschnur dann eine Schlaufe knoten, sodass die Schlaufe seitlich absteht wenn die Schnur durch das Blei auf spannung gehalten wird. (Die Höhe der Schlaufe richtet sich nach der Wassertiefe und der gewünschten Angeltiefe) Das Vorfach dann in die Schlaufe einschlaufen.

mfg
Freizeitfischer


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Dennis!#6
> Ich hatte den Köder auch so nah wie möglich ans Schilf rangelegt. Brachte nur irgendwie nix....



Ja genau. So ist es im Moment auch bei mir.... Kein Erfolg! Warum sie nicht auf Wurm gehen, weiß ich nicht wirklich. Wahrscheinlich haben sie sich noch auf Laich eingeschossen??!!!??? Ich hab jedenfalls noch nicht den richtigen Köder zur Zeit gefunden. Auch auf Köfi wollen sie nicht so wirklich gehen!


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Ich hab in der letzten BLINKER gelesen/überflogen, dass man bei flachen Bereichen eine ganz normale Posenmontage nehmen soll, ALLERDINGS eine kürzere Mundschnur *ÜBER* der Pose anbringen soll, damit das Vorfach nicht auf Grund liegt sondern dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche!?! Vielleicht bringt sowas Fangerfolg? Ich werde das jedenfalls nicht ausprobieren..... Sah mir zu merkwürdig aus. Vielleicht hat das ja auch jemand gelesen?


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

@ sylver

freie Leine, getunter Wurm kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche.

Aber ACHTUNG wenn so ein Prügel rangeht, dann heißt es angeln brutal. Raus, raus und nochmal raus. Nur brutal kurbeln.


----------



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Vorfach über der Pose??? Nee lass mal.
Ich hab noch kleine Styroporkügelchen irgendwo rumfliegen. Die werd ich mal mit auf den Haken schieben damit die Kringler ne bisschen Auftrieb kriegen.


----------



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> freie Leine, getunter Wurm kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche.



Luft einpritzen oder wie?


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Du meinst, den Wurm aufspritzen mit Luft??? Oder wie machst Du das?


----------



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

2 Doofe ein Gedanke:m


----------



## esox_105 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Können aber auch Karpfen gewesen sein, die das schmatzen verursacht haben, denn wenn sich viele Schwebstoffe sich an der Wasseroberfläche gesammelt haben, kann man Karpfen dabei beobachten wie sie diese regelrecht "abgrasen" um nach fressbarem zu suchen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Vorfach über der Pose??? Nee lass mal.
> Ich hab noch kleine Styroporkügelchen irgendwo rumfliegen. Die werd ich mal mit auf den Haken schieben damit die Kringler ne bisschen Auftrieb kriegen.



Ja das hab ich mir ja auch gedacht! Es waren sogar Fotos in der Zeitschrift! Sah sehr merkwürdig aus.....


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

ja genau so. und dann kleinstblei zum absenken, um ihn dahin zu bekommen wo er liegen soll.
 evtl.  einen verletzten Wurm noch davor. Vonwegen Geruch.


----------



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann man Karpfen dabei *beobachten*....



Man sah aber nüscht.


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Können aber auch Karpfen gewesen sein, die das schmatzen verursacht haben, denn wenn sich viele Schwebstoffe sich an der Wasseroberfläche gesammelt haben, kann man Karpfen dabei beobachten wie sie diese regelrecht "abgrasen" um nach fressbarem zu suchen.



Da geb ich Dir auch Recht! Aber mitten im Schilfgürtel bei 20 cm Wassertiefe sind bestimmt keine Karpfen anzutreffen und wenn man (ich) mit Taschenlampe mal hinleuchtet und Aale sieht, dann ist es eindeutig. Wenn sich ein guter Karpfen durchs Schilfs gräbt, dann wackelt es ein wenig mehr an den Halmen :q:q:q

Klar wird das Geschmatze nicht nur von Aalen kommen. Schleien sind ja auch im Flachwasser zu fangen.....:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau so. und dann kleinstblei zum absenken, um ihn dahin zu bekommen wo er liegen soll.
> evtl.  einen verletzten Wurm noch davor. Vonwegen Geruch.



Also ist das eine Ultraleichtmehode ohne jeglichen Widerstand? Wieviel Gramm nimmst Du dazu?


----------



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Klar wird das Geschmatze nicht nur von Aalen kommen. Schleien sind ja auch im Flachwasser zu fangen.....:m



Yepp!:m


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

aber genau im Moment haben die Frösche abgeleicht. Genau das lieben die Aale. Ich konnte dabei schon halbe Anacondas beobachten. Die hat nicht mal das Licht gestört. So gierig waren die.


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

@ Sylver

wie kann ich dir ein Gewicht nennen??

Was wiegt der Wurm ?

Das muss mann testen.  
Ich nehme immer ganz kleine Kugelbleie und teste es. Lege den Wurm nicht auf Grund. So eben 5 - 10 cm unter die Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> aber genau im Moment haben die Frösche abgeleicht. Genau das lieben die Aale. Ich konnte dabei schon halbe Anacondas beobachten. Die hat nicht mal das Licht gestört. So gierig waren die.



Das glaub ich Dir gerne! Also wird es doch so sein, dass sie sich auf Laich eingeschossen haben und dann die größeren Köder meiden? Es gibt ja auch unter Fischen Feinschmecker :q!


----------



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

@tapaesser
Was nimmst du zur Bissanzeige? E-Bissanzeiger, Glocke oder was?


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

@Tapa.... Danke....#6  Jetzt hab ich es verstanden. Das wär doch mal n Versuch wert....


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

nein @ sylver,

wenn die Weiber im Saugfieber sind, lutschen sie alles rein was sie kriegen.
Und du weißt ja, nur die weiblichen Aale werden wirklich richtig groß.


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

worker, nein, dann angel ich ganz alt hergebracht.

Ohne Freilauf nix. Schnur über den Finger und warten.

Wenn ich müde werde, Schlaufe um den Finger. Wetten, das Du wach wirst !!!!


----------



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> worker, nein, dann angel ich ganz alt hergebracht.
> 
> Ohne Freilauf nix. Schnur über den Finger und warten.
> 
> Wenn ich müde werde, Schlaufe um den Finger. Wetten, das Du wach wirst !!!!


Die Wette wirste wohl gewinnen...|supergri 
Werd ich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## honeybee (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Also das mit den Fröschen......

Hier sind sie schon längst fertig damit. Was aber auch sein kann, und das halte ich pers. für wahrscheinlicher, das die Plötzen übern ablaichen sind. Konnte die letzten Tage beim Stippen immer wieder feststellen, das diese mit Laichausschlag übersäht sind. Und das ist für die Aale ein reines Schlaraffenland.


----------



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Bei uns ist es genau ungedreht. Rotaugen schon fertig und die Frösche sind noch am werfen.|supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Hi Jana.... Dann kann  man doch mal sehen, wie unterschiedlich das so sein kann. Die Weißfische haben in unseren Vereinsgewässern schon abgelaicht..... Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht genau wie lange schon und wie lange die Fischlein brauchen zum schlüpfen! Jedenfalls fallen die Aale jetzt über Brut her. Das ist für mich auch jetzt die Erklärung, warum sie nicht auf Wurm etc. wollen.....


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

|pftroest:Hier bei uns auch. Beobachte gerade ein Froschpaar. Schlimm was da passiert. Der männliche hat gerade das schwimmen verlernt. Lässt sich nur noch durch den Teich tragen.


----------



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls fallen die Aale jetzt über Brut her. Das ist für mich auch jetzt die Erklärung, warum sie nicht auf Wurm etc. wollen.....



Und, was schlägst du als Alternative vor? Fischfetzen oder kleine Köfi?


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> nein @ sylver,
> 
> wenn die Weiber im Saugfieber sind, lutschen sie alles rein was sie kriegen.
> Und du weißt ja, nur die weiblichen Aale werden wirklich richtig groß.




*Taaaattüüüüütaaattaa*:q:q:q:q #6

Der ist fällig #6#6#6


----------



## honeybee (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Schon komisch. Aber jetzt wo ihrs sagt. An dem anderen Gewässer konnten wir auch schon Brut sehen. 
Die mit dem Laichausschlag waren aus einem Steinbruch, der hat ganz andere Wassertemps.


----------



## honeybee (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Und, was schlägst du als Alternative vor? Fischfetzen oder kleine Köfi?



Ich würde versuchen, kleine Köfis zu erwischen und dann aufziehen....


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Und, was schlägst du als Alternative vor? Fischfetzen oder kleine Köfi?



Kleine Mistwürmer oder Wurmschnippsel!


----------



## sunny (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Wer nun in welcher Reihenfolge, erst Frosch, dann Rotauge oder umgekehrt am laichen ist, ist wurscht.

Auf jeden Fall pfeifen sich die Aale das Ergebnis rein |supergri . Und das sind mit Sicherheit Aale, hab ich bei uns an den Seen schon oft gesehen. In diesem Stadium sind die Aale bei uns so gut wie unfangbar. Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer.


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

@ sylver

meine Rache wird grausam sein.

Diese Aale fängt man nur mit 200 gr Grundblei. Festmonage und Froschlaich auf einen 2'er Haken.


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Man kann aber auch Granatleber nehmen. Das lieben die Aale


----------



## sunny (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

@Tapaesser

Ich verstehe Sylverpasi auch nicht. Da sagt man mal die Wahrheit und dann sowas |supergri .


----------



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Wenn wir hier schon bei saugenden Aalmuddis sind, die es französisch lieben, gehen vielleicht auch Froschschenkel....|supergri


----------



## Schlei (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Da geb ich Dir auch Recht! Aber mitten im Schilfgürtel bei 20 cm Wassertiefe sind bestimmt keine Karpfen anzutreffen und wenn man (ich) mit Taschenlampe mal hinleuchtet und Aale sieht, dann ist es eindeutig. Wenn sich ein guter Karpfen durchs Schilfs gräbt, dann wackelt es ein wenig mehr an den Halmen :q:q:q
> 
> Klar wird das Geschmatze nicht nur von Aalen kommen. Schleien sind ja auch im Flachwasser zu fangen.....:m


 
Moin der NORMALE Hochrucken sicher nicht aber vielleicht Graskarpfen die verschlingen auch Schilff und schmatzen können sie auch ganz gut.


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Neeeh, das hat nen anderen Grund. Ich habe Sylver den als Jahreszweitplazierten, über 12 Monate, die Obersau gewünscht.

Nein Froschschenkel gehen nicht. Aber versuche es mal mit einer ganz frischen Schweineleber. Die muß noch blutig sein. Geht supergut.

Oder wenn es erlaubt ist mit Hühnerinnereien. Immer kleinhacken und an die selbe Stelle werfen. Dann im Herbst mit Hühnerdarm angeln. Upppps--- jetzt habe ich zuviel verraten


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Neeeh, das hat nen anderen Grund. Ich habe Sylver den als Jahreszweitplazierten, über 12 Monate, die Obersau gewünscht.




Soooooo :r! Ich wollte eigentlich nicht melden, aber für diesen Satz bekommst Du für alt und für neu!!! :q:q:q 

Meldung geht im Anschluss dieses Post´s raus! PP


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

|muahah Sylver

Man gut , dass Du nicht bestimmen kannst, und als Oberferkelsau eh schlecht angesehen bist.

Lasse doch die aale schmatzen und gut is.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die Weiber im Saugfieber sind, lutschen sie alles rein was sie kriegen.


 
*Tattüüüütattaaaa*....ist ja unglaublich!#d #d #d


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> *Tattüüüütattaaaa*....ist ja unglaublich!#d #d #d




Ich hab mich schon längst drum gekümmert HARHARHARHAARRRRR :q#6


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Juni 2011)

*was schmatzt denn da??*

Hallo Zusammen,

nach dem die Pegelstände im Bodensee (Obersee) nun enlich so weit gestiegen sind, dass auch Teile des Schillfs und anderem Geäst nicht mehr trocken liegen, geht das Aalangeln erst richtig los.


Das letzte mal habe ich wieder das Geschmatze gehört (wie in den letzen Jahren (Aber diesmal war wegen windstille es ganz deutlich). Meinstens so im Minuten-Abstand gab es ein Geräusch, wie wenn man mit mit der Zunge ganz vorne am Gaumen "schnalzt". Und zwar direkt im Schilf/Geäst im Flachwasser.

Sind das Aale?

Karpfen und noch unwarscheinlicher Schleien werden es wohl nicht sein. Ansonsten gibt es noch viele Döbel, Hasel und Brachsen.
Außer dem "Schmatzen" war nichts zu hören.. außer wenigstens einem Aalrun in der Nacht.


Vieleicht kann mir jemand mehr dazu sagen.

Gruß
Kretzer


----------



## wusel345 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Das Geschmatze sind Karpfen, die sich ihre Nahrung von der Wasseroberflächen, von Seerosen o.ä. wegholen. 

Ich habe es schon x-mal gesehen, gehört und es war interessant, dabei zuzusehen. 

Das Aale schmatzen ist mir neu, ausser es läuft ihnen beim Anblick eines Wurmes das Wasser im Mund zusammen. :q

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## bafoangler (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Auch wenn Karpfen, wie auch größere Rotfedern etc an der Oberfläche schmatzen, sind die Übeltäter nachts im Schilf oder in den Seerosen häufig tatsächlich Aale. Die suchen Wasserschnecken, Blutegel und allerlei Kleingetier im Pflanzendickicht.


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Hallo Wusel und Danke für deine Antwort,

wie gesagt kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen (Karpfen), da das Schilf bisher nur wenieg cm im Wasser steht. Seerosen oder ähnliches gibt es nicht.
Der Strand hat ein extrem flaches Gefälle. Es gibt zwar Karpfen aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die ans Schilf kommen (es sein denn sie schwimmen auf der Seite^^)

Gruß
Kretzer


----------



## wusel345 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Hi bafoangler, 

hab wieder was gelernt .
Schmatzende Aale kannte ich wirklich noch nicht.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Und genau darum hat der gründler immer eine Rute flach stehen so 10-20cm mit Wurm Made......weil die Aale halt oft oben am Schilff inne Seerosen...etc.futter einschlürfen.

Und ja Aale können schlürfen,meist kurzes schnelles schlürfen schnacksen,wenn Carps das machen ist es meist tiefer und länger anhaltend,während der Aal das ziemlich schnell macht und auch der ton ist heller.


lg


----------



## Katteker (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> wie gesagt kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen (Karpfen), da das Schilf bisher nur wenieg cm im Wasser steht. Seerosen oder ähnliches gibt es nicht.
> Der Strand hat ein extrem flaches Gefälle. Es gibt zwar Karpfen aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die ans Schilf kommen (es sein denn sie schwimmen auf der Seite^^)
> 
> Gruß
> Kretzer



Moin. 

Können es evtl. auch Schwäne gewesen sein?


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Danke für die Posts,

hab dann grad mal noch rumgeschaut, scheinen echt Aale zu sein, hier steht auch noch was dazu.

Dann werd ich das heute Nacht mal testen Wetter ist ja top.

Die Frage ist nur wie ich die Mistwürmer da anbiete, über Grund und wie ich es mit der Bissanzeige mache... 

Und ja, dann mal noch schauen was die Dickste Schnur ist die ich habe^^

Danke für die Hilfe
Kretzer

@gründler: genau, dieses schnelle, hohe Schnacksen.
@Katteker: ne, Schwäne mit sicherheit nicht^^


----------



## bafoangler (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Hi bafoangler,
> 
> hab wieder was gelernt .
> Schmatzende Aale kannte ich wirklich noch nicht.
> ...



Wie heißts doch:
Man wird alt wie ne Kuh und lernt immer was dazu 

@ TE
Recht simpel: Kleine Pose, Knicklicht und dann los.
Evtl das Gros des Knicklichtes mit Tape abkleben, weils halt eventuell dann doch ne Scheuchwirkung hat. 
Ne 35er Mono reicht eigentlich völlig, sind die Knoten gewissenhaft gebunden. Den Schlängler sofort aus dem Dickicht zerren sonst hilft auch ne 60er nichts.


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Recht simpel: Kleine Pose, Knicklicht und dann los.
> Evtl das Gros des Knicklichtes mit Tape abkleben, weils halt eventuell dann doch ne Scheuchwirkung hat.
> Ne 35er Mono reicht eigentlich völlig, sind die Knoten gewissenhaft gebunden. Den Schlängler sofort aus dem Dickicht zerren sonst hilft auch ne 60er nichts.



Eben wegen der Scheuchwirkung dachte ich an was anderes als Pose. Vor allem ne Pose im 10 cm tiefen Wasser?


----------



## siloaffe (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Hey Kretzer83|wavey: 

Ohne das gereuch selbst zu horen ist sowas nie eindeutig ein zu ordnen|kopfkrat

Es könnten Aale aber auch genau so gut Enten oder sonstiges Getier sein#c 

Daher würde ich mal nen Tauwurm an freier Leine da ablegen wo das Schmatzen her kommt und abwarten|uhoh: 

Anders wirste nie eindeutig erfahren welche Sau da die Schnecken usw weg schmatzt.... 

Evtl haste da ja nen Spot direkt vor deinen Füßen und kannst nen Sack voll Schlangen landen????:k 

Versuchen würde ich es auf jeden!!! #6

LG & Petri Heil 
Markus|wavey:


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Rote Knikis können Aale nicht wahrnehmen.

Du kannst auch an der Öberfläche den Köder anbieten,einfach Styropor auf Hakenschenkel,stört die Aale net.

Ob mit Pose oder Wasserkugel,ob Grundblei.....hauptsache der Köder ist unter der Wasseroberfläche.

Und nicht zu große Köder,manchmal ist weniger mehr,da die ja Wasserflöhe Insekten....schlürfen,also zb.8-10er Haken und nur nen Wurmstück,statt nen ganzen Wurm.


Wir Angeln hier oft so vorm Shilf Seerosen....das gleiche gilt bei Vollmond,weil der Mond die Taschenlampe der Aale spielt.Alles was im Mondlicht schwimmt bildet ein Schatten,darum jagen sie oft bei Vollmond unter der Oberfläche Mittelwasser.......

lg


----------



## bafoangler (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Eben wegen der Scheuchwirkung dachte ich an was anderes als Pose. Vor allem ne Pose im 10 cm tiefen Wasser?



Achso, so flach marodieren die rum bei dir?
Dann an freier Leine oder ähnliches, kannst auch nen Schilfhalm aufs Vorfach (schwimmt) und ein leichtes Grundblei. Haken mit Köder bis an den Halm ziehen, unauffälliger geht kaum. Die Bissanzeige geht dann am einfachsten mit nem Finger in der Schnur.

Wenn du Gründlers Antwort meinst, der meinte er fischt 20cm unter der Oberfläche. Aale fressen gerne "oben", auch wenns Wasser tief ist. In den Seerosen bei einigen wenigen metern  Wasser beißen die Jungs gerne knapp unter der Oberfläche.


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Rote Knikis nehmen,die Pose stört auch net,must halt nur 10cm Vorfächer binden,oder direkt an die Hauptschnur.

Rotes Licht stört sie nicht,also wenn geht rote Knikis nehmen.

Und joo ich fische entweder mit Styropor an der Oberfläche,oder kurz darunter.


lg


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Jo top,

dank euren Tips bin ich glaub ganz gut gewappnet :m

Werde einfach kleinen Haken, kleine Knicklichtpose mit rotem Knicklich und nen Mistwurm dran. Direkt an die Hauptschnur. 

Gruß Kretzer


----------



## `angelfreak04 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

moinsen...

ich war gestern\heute nacht mit mein boot auf mein vereinssee draußen.mir ist auch dieses kurze schmatzen aufgefallen hätte aber nicht gedacht dass das aale sein könnten.

komisch das ich kein aal gefangen habe wenn sie doch da waren.aber vielleicht haben die genug futter am schilf gehabt so das die würmer uninteressant waren#c.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

mist... der text sollte hier rein...egal jetzt habe ich ihn zweimal gepostet.

moinsen...

ich war gestern\heute nacht mit mein boot auf mein vereinssee draußen.mir ist auch dieses kurze schmatzen aufgefallen hätte aber nicht gedacht dass das aale sein könnten.

komisch das ich kein Aal gefangen habe wenn sie doch da waren.aber vielleicht haben die genug futter am schilf gehabt so das die würmer uninteressant waren#c.


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Gibt es Wasserflöhe bei euch????
Wenn ja schiessen sie sich darauf ein,auch hier kann man tricksen mit Süßen,zb.echte Drohnen vom Imker frisch aus der Wabe,oder Würmer...mit Honig Sirup...... spritzen.Die Wasserflöhe lieben süßes,stürzen sich auf das Süße im Wurm..... bilden ein Knäul und das sieht/riecht der Aal,den der liebt Wasserflöhe.

Alter trick aus'n 80er Jahren,als die Weser noch mehr Wasserflöhe hatte als Wasser. 

lg


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*



gründler schrieb:


> Gibt es Wasserflöhe bei euch????
> Wenn ja schiessen sie sich darauf ein,auch hier kann man tricksen mit Süßen,zb.echte Drohnen vom Imker frisch aus der Wabe,oder Würmer...mit Honig Sirup...... spritzen.Die Wasserflöhe lieben süßes,stürzen sich auf das Süße im Wurm..... bilden ein Knäul und das sieht/riecht der Aal,den der liebt Wasserflöhe.
> 
> Alter trick aus'n 80er Jahren,als die Weser noch mehr Wasserflöhe hatte als Wasser.
> ...


Falls du Bachflohkrebse meinst, die gibt es hier ohne Ende. Gefangene Aale haben meinst den Magen prall damit gefüllt.

Jetzt wo du das mit dem Honig sagst, hab das schon mal gehört.  Dann werd ich doch mal dippen #6


----------



## siloaffe (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Hey guck mal hier ist auch aktuell!!!! 

Schmatzen im Schilf 

LG Markus


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Da ist wem der Nuckel weggefallen...


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

@Siloaffe:
ja ich habe auch rumgeschaut, hier noch einer wo u.a. Gründler sein Wissen weitergibt, zum Subthema Honig.


----------



## Fischhaker (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

Auf jeden Fall raubt da was. Meist Zander und Barsche. Aber auch Aale können es sein.


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Jo Bachflohkrebse meine ich.

Dippen hält nicht lange,besser ist Spritzen mit Nadel und Spritze,Honig vorher bißchen verdünnen oder in Sonne legen anwärmen....das er besser durch die Nadel geht.

Das beste überhaupt sind aber Drohnen vom Imker,dann gehen noch Gummibären in Rot.

Das waren damals die bringer,und da der Aal Bachflohkrebse liebt,haben wir halt expi.bis wir Köder hatten wo sich die Flohkrebse drauf stürzten.

Man muss halt mal probieren,geht ja bekanntlich über Studieren.

lg


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

und die werden direkt am Grund serviert? Oder lässt du sie Schweben?

Also ich werde heute nacht mal testen und dann berichten.

Gruß
Kretzer


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Das ist in deinem Flachwasser 10-20cm wumpe,die Flohkrebse können ja Schwimmen.

In der Weser...damals haben wir das zu 90% mit grundblei.....gefischt.Aber es geht auch im Flachwasser wurde erprobt und ging auch.
Vieleicht solltest du mal vorher vorsichtig schauen was da alles im Schilf wuselt,gibt es tausende Bachflöhe schiessen sie sich darauf ein,sind es tausende Zuckmücken nehmen sie diese usw.usw.

Wie gesagt must du mal durchtesten,jedenfalls schmatzen Aale auch genau wie Carps,und das meist im flachen im Schilf,sie saugen dann Wasser an und damit die Flöhe......und das gibt Schnacksgeräusche mit hellen tönen.

Probier aber unbedingt ein Köder direkt auf der Oberfläche zu Servieren,zb.Styropor so das daß Blei/Pose fest am grund liegt und der Köder durch Styropor oben schwimmt,kannst ja extrem tief stellen das die Pose nicht so nah am Köder ist/treibt,hauptsache das Blei liegt am grund damit die Montage net abdriftet.

Verstehst was ich meine mit extrem tief stellen,bezw.langes Vorfach,so ähnlich wie beim Forellenangeln mit Wasserkugel und 4m Vorfach,nur hier mit Spaltblei als Anker in nähe des Köders,mit Styropor am Hakenschenkel,das Blei liegt dann unterm Köder,und der schwebt an der Oberfläche,also must du solange das Spaltblei verschieben bis du Köder und Styropor schwimmen siehst,nun bleibt die Montage da liegen wo sie soll.



lg


----------



## `angelfreak04 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

hab mal ne frage zum rauben von zandern am see....

und zwar war ich vor (lasst mich lügen) 3 jahren in ungarn an einen sehr schönen see mit viel zander,karpfen ....und so weiter drin....

dort haben meiner meinung die zander an der wasseroberfläche so extrem laut gejagt , als würde ein blei (30g+) in wasser aufknallen.kennt ihr das?und in meinen vereinssee konnte ich die geräusche auch schon festellen\hören.

nur leider war ich total unerfahren im zander angeln und habe erst am letzten abend mal auf fischfetzten geangelnt und konnte zwei baby  zander fangen.aber der angler vor uns hatte ein paar schöne zander gefangen...


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*



gründler schrieb:


> Das ist in deinem Flachwasser 10-20cm wumpe,die Flohkrebse können ja Schwimmen.
> 
> In der Weser...damals haben wir das zu 90% mit grundblei.....gefischt.Aber es geht auch im Flachwasser wurde erprobt und ging auch.
> Vieleicht solltest du mal vorher vorsichtig schauen was da alles im Schilf wuselt,gibt es tausende Bachflöhe schiessen sie sich darauf ein,sind es tausende Zuckmücken nehmen sie diese usw.usw.
> ...


Ich glaub ich verstehe schon:

Vom Haken aus: Haken mit Styropor am Schenkel, Köder aufgemotzter Wurm. Schnur geht dann senkrecht runter zum Blei und von dort aus schräg hoch zur kleinen Knicklichtpose.

Oder ich mache es wie gewohnt: Wurm (in dem Fall mit Styropor), runter zum Durchlaufblei (oder falls kein Wind reicht auch ein Bleischrot) und in die Schnur an der Rute hänge ich ein Knicklicht. Mit dieser Variante angel ich auch auf größere Distanz, offener Bügel und Schnur unter Gummi eingeklemmt.

Gruß 
Kretzer

edit: ah, fast genau wie auf deinem Gemälde^^ Aber für was das zweite Blei? Ich mach einfach einen Stopper auf die Schnur und zieh so lange an, bis die Pose gut steht


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

So meine ich das,erste blei ist für Pose damit die so gerade steht,zweites blei für Köder als Anker damit der nicht wegtreibt.

Geht aber auch anders,je nachdem wie man das anstellt ob mit Grundblei.....etc.

lg


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

ich dachte so:
http://img59.*ih.us/img59/4948/aalur.jpg

Also, Feierabend^^


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: was schmatzt denn da??*

Ja geht auch,must halt nur drauf achten das nicht alles wegtreibt,und meist ist das die Pose die treibt und dann noch meistens richtung Köder,daher habe ich immer 2 bleie.

So kommt die Pose dem Köder nie zu nahe,und ich lasse so gut 2-3 m platz zwischen Köder und Pose also wie nen langes Vorfach,egal wie tief es ist es geht ja nur darum Köder am Schilf zu halten,bezw.da wo sie schmatzen.....

lg


----------



## Kretzer83 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schmatzen im Schilf*

So, war wie gesagt vorgesten nacht mal beim Aalansitz.


Schmatzen habe ich keines Gehört.

Aber dieses mal deutliche Bewegung im Schilf wo ich testhalber eine Köderfischreuse mit Halibut Pellets als Lockmittel ausgelegt habe.
Ich denke Wenn sich Aale durch das Schilf am Flachwasser (10cm) bewegen, dann gibt es keine Schwimmgeräusche, so wie wenn sich ein Karpfen im zu niederen Waser bewegt??? Aber so was habe ich gehört.


Also auf die Ruten im Schilf ging nix. Ich habe aber leider nicht alles so perfekt aufbauen können wi ich wollte (Auftrieb, Honig, Sensible Bisanzeige usw...) wie es eben immer so ist, ist am Wasser dann alles etwas anders und man hat einen Großteil seiner Ausrüstung zuhause vergessen #q#q

Bei uns ist Aalangel leider nur bis 1 Uhr erlaubt. Bis dahin hatte ich einen Biss, den ich aber leider nicht verwerten konnte.
Dann bin ich ausversehen eingeschlafen und wude im Morgengrauen durch einen Biss geweckt.
Schöner Raubaal, 83cm 1,2kg:
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg696/scaled.php?server=696&filename=p1040912.jpg&res=medium



Wieder das gewohne Bild: Befall vom Schwimmblasenwurm:
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg143/scaled.php?server=143&filename=p1040920j.jpg&res=medium


Gefressen wurde, nicht wie bei den Spitzmäulern Unmengen an  Bachflohkrebsen sondern die hier in Massen vorkommenden aber deutlich  größeren Krebse (ich glaube Signalkrebse). 
Hab ich zwar noch nicht gemacht, aber die eigenen sich auch wunderbar  als Aalköder (das Fleisch aus dem Hinterteil) und es wurde damit auch  hier schon gefangen:

http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg651/scaled.php?server=651&filename=p1040925o.jpg&res=medium

Viele Grüße
Kretzer


----------

